# need help hooking SNES, N64, Sega to HDTV



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

So my TV doesn't have any RCA ports, only hdmi and composite with rca audio. 

I don't know what its called, but I used to have a rca splitter that had buttons on it that i could hook up 4 devices to one rca input. I need one that hooks up to the TV via HDMI, but can take 4 rca devices... plan on hooking up my NES, SNES, N64, and Sega. 

do they even exist? radioshack out here has no idea what im talking about.... strangely....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't tell you if your idea is available, I don't use game consoles nor game, so have a look here you might get some ideas there. https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=+...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=mvE3VdKwFdbgar7QgbgL


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

took a look at those... looks like i need an RGB input selector, then gotta piggyback it with an hdmi to RGB converter box. hopefully that would work......


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Composite is a single video (yellow RCA) input. So all you would need is a switchbox like you used in the past.

Unless of course you meant Component (red/blue/green RCA) input.

As for Radio Shack, not at all surprising, they are bankrupt after all. Back in the day, the salesman were very knowledgeable, especially in regards to electronics and electronic components. The last time I was in a store, if you weren't buying a phone, they had no clue.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

Do they sell splitters that output HDMI but input RCA (single yellow )? My tv only has components.. Blue green etc . 

Ideally, I'd like an input for each of my legacy systems.. Genesis, NES, SNES, N64 , GameCube. I can handle unhooking something if I can ever find my colecovision. But my tv has NO regular rca (yellow red white) only blue green etc. )


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It wouldn't be a "splitter", it would be a converter as the signal is changed from digital to analog. There are numerous options available, such as this: Composite, S-Video, and HDMI® to HDMI® Converter and Switch w/ HDMI PAL NTSC Support - Monoprice.com


----------



## MoonDragn (Apr 22, 2015)

Does your TV have an RF input? (cable antena plug coax)? Most of those consoles have an adapter for RF output.


----------

